# Quartz meets door molding



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Had quartz installed a few days ago. There is an area where the stone meets the door trim. The installers chose to cut the countertop into the molding but do but the backsplash up to it. I wasn't sure which way it would look better... the way they did it or having the backsplash cut in too. Thoughts? I'm not opposed to asking them to cut a new splash. They never asked me which I prefer.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Not a pro but that looks good to me.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with stick/shift. What you have is best alternative without doing surgery to either the cabinet or the doorway.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep. Two thumbs up.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll have to cross swords with my esteemed colleagues, but that backsplash should have been the same width as the countertop and the trim cut and fit properly to the profile. Not the best situation, but the cards are dealt.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would suggest that if the backsplash is extended, it would make the "oops" more obvious.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

It is what it is, and unless the door jamb and casing are going to get moved 2" to the left, I think either way would look okay. The cabinet should never have been that close to the casing in the first place. And that's not the countertop guys fault.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

XSleeper said:


> It is what it is, and unless the door jamb and casing are going to get moved 2" to the left, I think either way would look okay. The cabinet should never have been that close to the casing in the first place. And that's not the countertop guys fault.



It's obviously not the counter top guy's fault that it's like this....which is why no one blamed him. The point is that we have the opportunity to decide which way we would like it to be. Hence, polling the crowd to see which of the two ways most people would prefer. Even though it isn't their fault, we should have been allowed to make the decision in the first place as to which way it was done. We were in the next room.


----------



## PuffsRuffsNStuf (Jul 24, 2020)

Short of moving that base cabinet (which I don't think you can because of the stove), I would stick with it the way it is.

Left as is, you can caulk / fill it so that the trim looks 'solid' up to the countertop. The countertop would appear to butt up to the trim, but it wouldn't be obvious that it went into it depending on what the caulk / fill job looked like.

If the trim was left solid but the counter had been cut down.. either the counter would be flush with the edge of the cabinet (which would be a bit weird) or the backspash would protrude into the trim (which would be super weird looking imo).

So, my vote is for caulk and paint! :biggrin2:


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I prefer what is shown in the picture, as compared to the option of continuing the backsplash. Since continuing the backsplash would make the counter appear to be really crowding the doorway, as if the counter were too long. 

Even though countertops usually have an overhang, in this case I think it may have been better to shorten the quartz surface as well. Keeping everything from the overhead to underneath cabinets flush, with nothing intruding into the door trim.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if that was mine, i would have notched the CT. now, i would just leave it.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

It looks like the stove could have been moved over an inch, along with the cabinet at the left. The overhang on the finished end could have then been made right up to the casing.

On second thought, if the stove was moved, it would not line up with the upper cabinets and microwave. nevermind.


----------

